# لدي اقتراح يقلب المنتدى من وضعه الحالي الى وضع افضل



## حياة بالمسيح (4 فبراير 2015)

لدي اقتراح لمنتدى الكنيسة يجعله اكثر تخصصا بالمواضيع الدينية وعدم التطرق الى الاخبار السياسية وكل ما يتعلق بالاخبار السياسية لان هذا ليس منتدى سياسي بل من اسمه منتدى الكنيسة اي منتدى كنيسة المسيح منتدى جسد المسيح يسوع وذلك:-
1- خذف قسم الاخبار السياسية وكل ما يتعلق بها وعدم التطرق اليها
2- اضافة المواضيع التالية:-
1- قسم امثال من الكتاب المقدس
2- قسم شخصيات من الكتاب المقدس
3- قسم اية وتامل
4- تفسير العهد القديم
5- تفسير العهد الجديد
انا كنت اخدم في مواقع مسيحية عربية ولم يكن هناك قسما للمواضيع السياسية فيها فيرجى حذف قسم الاخبار السياسية كاملا وعدم التطرق لكل ما يخص السياسة وليكون هدفنا خدمة الرب يسوع فقط في منتدى كنيسته
ليكون المنتدى تخصصي ديني وبلاش التطرق للموضوعات السياسية مطلقا فللسياسة اناسا وليها قنوات للوصول اليها وليس عن طريق منتدى الكنيسة


----------



## Alexander.t (4 فبراير 2015)

حذف قسم الاخبار ؟ 
انت متاكد ان الاقتراح ده هيقلب منتدي الكنيسه
وبعدين احنا عارفين نتعامل فيه وهو معدول اما عاوز تقلبه؟ ،
يا راجل كبر مخك


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (28 أكتوبر 2015)

اولا انا فتاة
ثانيا غيرتي على منتدى الكنيسة قد اكلتني فهي تتعامل بالاخبار السياسية اكثر من تعاملها مع كنيسة المسيح وكرمته وجسده 
ثالثا وجود قسم الاخبار وكل ما يتعلق به في منتدى الكنيسة يجعله منتدى عام وليس منتدى ديني خاص بالمسيح وجسده وكرمته


----------



## كليماندوس (5 ديسمبر 2015)

من وجهه نظرى - قسم الاخبار اهميته فى تركيز الضوء على ما يحدث للمسيحيين و تتعمد المواقع الاخرى اخفائه و تهميشه
ليس فقط ما يتناوله من موضوعات تمس الشان السياسى

كما اننا يجب الا ننسى او نسهو من تواجد بعض الاخوه المسلمين يتصفحو الموقع و لا نشعر بهم الا فجئه بين الردود

فا مواضيع الاخبار السياسية و المشاركات و التعليقات تزيد المشاركات و ايضا سيقوم من يشاركون باخبار آخرين سواء للمتابعة او الرد و المشاركة و بالتالى يزداد اعضاء المنتدى


----------

